# Fundraiser over the Weekend



## gmh313 (Oct 24, 2016)

This weekend was a semi-annual fundraiser for the local historic Train of Artillery. These guys have been in existence since February of 1776. The museum is filled with memorabilia from photographs to muskets, cannons to swords. The museum rents out it's hall for all sorts of local community events such as the boyscouts, youth sports, etc. Needless to say, I donate my time to them as often as I can.

The forecast looked pretty terrible for Saturday; heavy rain, wind and cold temperatures. Set the smoker up Friday night under a ez-up tent, got the meat seasoned up and let it rest. They were planning to have 80 people in attendance, so we cooked up 50# of brisket, and 60# of pork shoulder. Sides included mashed potatoes, mac and cheese, cole slaw, cornbread, and beans.













20161021_175853.jpg



__ gmh313
__ Oct 24, 2016


















20161021_181529.jpg



__ gmh313
__ Oct 24, 2016


















20161021_181524.jpg



__ gmh313
__ Oct 24, 2016






Anyways- rubs are pretty simple and straight forward. Pork is just salt, pepper, and a little garlic powder and red pepper flakes. Brisket was salt and pepper, chili powder, paprika, garlic and onion powder. Keep things simple and no one complains!

Unfortunately my phone died just after taking these wonderful brisket photos, so no pork photos unfortunately. Good news though is is we couldn't carve fast enough; there wasn't a single scrap of meat left!













IMG_4788.JPG



__ gmh313
__ Oct 24, 2016


















IMG_4789.JPG



__ gmh313
__ Oct 24, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm glad to hear everything went so well!

That's quite a compliment to the cook that everything was devoured so quickly!

Congrats!

Al


----------

